# 1/24 Scale Weapons ????



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been having a terrible time trying to find a site where I can buy 1/24 -1/25 scale weapons. Things like 30 caliber machine guns, 45 automatic pistols, shotguns, etc.
Does anyone know where these items can be bought ????
I would really appreciate any help.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

THere are very few if any available as aftermarket items. 1/24/25 is approxilately 75mm size in military figure terms. But, there really are very few accessories in that scale. You find a few assorted guns in some car kits. MPC's Army Jeep has a couple, and you get quite a few in the old MPC Gangbusters cars. The old Lincoln has a Thompson model 1928, shotgun, a .45 and a revolver, IIRC. I have a friend who wanted 1/24/25 weapons and wound up scratch building them and then having resin copies made.


----------



## KevinKev (Feb 19, 2015)

DCH10664, hello, I hope to help you with your challange, usually I don*t use any weapons when I create aircrafts, despite I create military ones)))you see, I don*t like to deal with such additional tiny details (except for the aircraft details itself)) but once I saw scale weapons, you may check it , I hope they will be to your taste!
good luck with your creating!


----------

